# Medical Test and Interview scheduled



## EternalPharoah (6 Oct 2015)

Hello forums!  Long time reader, first time question-asker!  

I cleared my CFAT for all trades a few months ago, submitted all transcripts and documents, and finally got the call for my interview and medical.

My trade selections are:
1) Pilot
2) Air Combat Systems Officer
3) Aerospace Control Officer

The Corporal I spoke to, and the email I received as confirmation of my testing appointments weren't too detailed in regards to what I can expect.  As for the interview, he basically said "Dress business casual, and know your trades inside out".  That was that.  I can understand that I guess.  Any thoughts on what the interview for a Pilot is like?  Any out of the ordinary questions?  I know we're not allowed to be specific here but just a point in the right direction would be helpful if you can.

As for the medical, the email says "you will be weighed, measured and evaluated on your visual acuity, colour perception and hearing.  This will be followed by a physical examination".

I'm being told to bring shorts and a t-shirt so I'm guessing the phys exam is going to involve some sort of running.  That's where I'm a little lost.  I can't seem to find any information on it other than general physical requirements for all forces members.  I'm a "gym 5 times a week" kinda guy so fitness itself is not my concern.  I just need someone to shed some light on what this part of the test entails if they can.  Are you just running on a treadmill with monitors stuck all over you or is it a track run with minimum goals to meet?

Also, all my selected trades require passing Aircrew Selection Training at CFB Trenton, and that also includes some medical testing.  Redundancy perhaps?  Or will this medical forward to that process when the time comes?

Gahhhh...brain exploding with questions.  I'm gonna stop now.  Mucho mucho appreciation in advance!


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2015)

EternalPharoah said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on what the interview for a Pilot is like?



This may help,

"I'm currently preparing for my interview on Monday, and was wondering if any pilot's or anybody else with current knowledge could describe a day in the life of a CF pilot."
http://army.ca/forums/threads/97209.0

See also,

Interview advice (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12755.325



			
				EternalPharoah said:
			
		

> As for the medical, the email says "you will be weighed, measured and evaluated on your visual acuity, colour perception and hearing.  This will be followed by a physical examination".



A sticky on that,

Enrollment Medical Standards  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html



			
				EternalPharoah said:
			
		

> Also, all my selected trades require passing Aircrew Selection Training at CFB Trenton, and that also includes some medical testing.  Redundancy perhaps?  Or will this medical forward to that process when the time comes?



You can check here,

Aircrew Selection/ACS (Merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/70257.425
20 pages.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Oct 2015)

EternalPharoah said:
			
		

> As for the medical, the email says "you will be weighed, measured and evaluated on your visual acuity, colour perception and hearing.  This will be followed by a physical examination".
> 
> I'm being told to bring shorts and a t-shirt so I'm guessing the phys exam is going to involve some sort of running.  That's where I'm a little lost.  . . .



No, there is no running.  You've likely been completely examined by a physician before.  If so, you'll remember having to get undressed (either partially or fully) so that the examiner can look at and/or touch your various little parts.  That's all the T-shirt and shorts are for - to save time that is otherwise wasted in the examination room, waiting for an applicant to undress and dress again.  They could have the applicants do it while waiting for the PA, but it would probably be unseemly to have naked people in the hallway.


----------



## EternalPharoah (7 Oct 2015)

@mario

Wow man that's an incredibly detailed answer.  Thanks a lot.  Just what I was looking for.  That blog is awesome.

@blackadder

Thanks bud.  You had to say "little things" didn't you?  lol


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2015)

EternalPharoah said:
			
		

> @mario
> 
> Wow man that's an incredibly detailed answer.  Thanks a lot.  Just what I was looking for.  That blog is awesome.



You are welcome,  and good luck.


----------



## EternalPharoah (7 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome,  and good luck.



Cheers mario!

So it's pretty clear how "honesty and being yourself" seem to be the key points for the interview.  However, even though I selected three trades, I want my future to be nothing else BUT a Pilot.  I wonder how saying "if I'm offered something else, I'll probably reject it and re-apply for Pilot again" will make me look.  Determined or a complete douche?


----------



## DAA (7 Oct 2015)

Here you go!   Step 4 --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#tab5    Also review "Step 5".

If you are successful at this stage, you will be scheduled for Aircrew Selection and if you pass those tests, you will undergo a more thorough Medical Exam at CFEME Toronto.

Aircrew Selection  -  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/cf-aircrew-selection-centre.page

Good luck!


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2015)

EternalPharoah said:
			
		

> Cheers mario!
> 
> I wonder how saying "if I'm offered something else, I'll probably reject it and re-apply for Pilot again" will make me look.  Determined or a complete douche?



From what I have read on here, other applicants have rejected offers. Or, been rejected themselves. It's not personal. It's business.

Speaking of Pilot, have you read this discussion?

The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0


----------

